# Your favorite western cartoons



## SpiralHorn (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel like I've watched all of the good shows out there and there's nothing left. I was just wondering there's anything I'm missing that you would recommend?

 Please no anime, there are already a ton of threads dedicated to anime and I'm not interested at all (please respect this and don't try to argue with me or talk me into watching one). 

My favorites, in no particular order:

Adventure Time
Regular Show
Loony Tunes Show (2011 revamp)
MLP:FiM
Gravity Falls
Amazing World of Gumball
Futurama

I like cartoons that are creative, artistic, edgy, have cultural merit, and great characters. I think all of these fit in one way or another. 



So, what's your favorite western cartoons, and why? Are there any that you're addicted to? Any that resonate on an emotional level?


----------



## Tigercougar (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd say the old Looney Tunes/Tom and Jerry/MGM theatrical cartoons are my favorite cartoons of all. The only animated TV shows I'm fond of are King of the Hill, ATHF, Metalopcalypse and Squidbillies. Or as Chuck Jones would say, "Illustrated Radio." Comedy animation in series form doesn't do too much for me as a rule, yet I have no problems laughing at celebrity references from seventy years ago (in reference to the theatrical shorts).


----------



## Zenia (Oct 19, 2012)

Avatar the Last Airbender
Legend of Korra
Regular Show
MLP:FiM
Futurama
(some) Spongebob ('cause I like stupid things sometimes)

I don't have cable though so I don't see anything new.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 19, 2012)

Beast Wars
Futurama
South Park
The Simpsons


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

Futurama. That's pretty much it.

The old Futurama, anyway. Not the Reddit-tier shitfest it's become after the movies.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2012)

SpiralHorn said:


> *Loony Tunes Show (2011 revamp)
> *
> I like cartoons that are creative, artistic, edgy, have cultural merit, and great characters. I think all of these fit in one way or another.



Horror.jpg

Really? I...have ya seen the originals?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 19, 2012)

OP, could you at least be more specific? 

Do you have like a cut-off date?

Because I'd just say to watch *Boomerang *if you wanna watch old shows and save me the effort... though part of me wants to go all out. ^^; 

Or just redirect you to this thread and you pick out what you like.

I'll try and keep it contemporary until further notice.
*
Skunk Fu!*





I really, really liked that show. It came a year before _Kung-Fu Panda_, but the comparisons are inevitable. The thing that I disliked about the show (aside from not getting more episodes) was the severely unoriginal names (the skunk is named Skunk, the panda is Master Panda, and guess the fox's name. It's Fox! How original!!)

Oh, this pic is priceless:





Staying on Kung-Fu...
*
Kung-Fu Panda: Legends Of Awesomeness*




Didya know there was an animated series? While the animation is rougher, it's still fun to watch Po learn all the intricacies of being the Dragon Warrior. There are a couple of surprises in there...



SpiralHorn said:


> Adventure Time
> Regular Show
> Loony Tunes Show (2011 revamp)
> MLP:FiM
> ...



There has been some pretty good stuff coming out. But I detect your lack of _Scooby-Doo! Mystery Inc._ disturbing.

*Scooby-Doo! Mystery Incorporated*





*takes deep breath* Amazing animation (the use of shadows and colors), wonderful retro fashion, _Hanna-Barbera_ character cameos (teenage Bamm-Bamm and Pebbles, Johnny Quest, just to name a few), villains whose costumes don't suck, great stories, intense atmosphere, edge-of-your-chair-action sequences, not-so-predictable conclusions, stabs at the _Twilight_ franchise; this show's off the hook!!
Though some of the comedy might not be up to everyone's taste, and it's not episodic. Start from the beginning.


That's all I can think of at the moment.



Butterflygoddess said:


> Horror.jpg
> 
> Really? I...have ya seen the originals?



Come on, Butterflygoddess, it's a good little show. It entertains. Of course, it will NEVER surpass the originals. Those are in whole 'nother level of... everything!


----------



## Demensa (Oct 20, 2012)

SPONGEBOB!

Some episodes feel like they're oriented too much towards young children for me to enjoy, but other episodes are just hilarious.

I like Futurama and old Simpsons occasionally as well, but I haven't watched ANY animated show in quite some time.

I haven't been able to give Adventure Time or The Regular Show a watch either, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 20, 2012)

SpiralHorn said:


> I feel like I've watched all of the good shows out there and there's nothing left. I was just wondering there's anything I'm missing that you would recommend?
> 
> Please no anime, there are already a ton of threads dedicated to anime and I'm not interested at all (please respect this and don't try to argue with me or talk me into watching one).
> 
> ...



The shows you've mentioned possess none of the traits you've listed what so ever. So I'm confused. @.@


As for me, never liked any cartoons as a kid aside from Batman, Scooby Doo (every series except any featuring scrappy), and spiderman. 

Infact thinking about it, as a kid I never watched any TV shows aside from those listed and things like NYPD Blue, MASH, and the Simpsons. Watched a shit load of horror movies though. X3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2012)

Fernin said:


> The shows you've mentioned possess none of the traits you've listed what so ever. So I'm confused. @.@



What are you talking about? My little pony is edgy as fuck.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Oct 20, 2012)

> Horror.jpg
> 
> Really? I...have ya seen the originals?



Of course, I grew up on them. 

It's a good show, definitely more down-tempo than the originals but that's one of it's perks imo. It's more like a sitcom than a cartoon I guess? There are little things here and there that I love... like Porky being an accountant, Daffy is a total shit head, and Lola's batshit-insane. I dunno, I guess it's one of those that you either love or you don't.



> OP, could you at least be more specific?
> 
> Do you have like a cut-off date?



I did have newer cartoons in mind, but older ones are fine too. 



> There has been some pretty good stuff coming out. But I detect your lack of _Scooby-Doo! Mystery Inc._ disturbing.



Oooohh... if you can find me a really, really good example of what that show offers, I'll look into it. I utterly _despise _the original Scooby-Doo and I would never go near anything related to it on my own. 



> The old Futurama, anyway. Not the Reddit-tier shitfest it's become after the movies.



Ahh that's funny, I was just on Reddit.

Well, I have to admit, I watch the new episodes just because they're Futurama. It would probably take one hell of a downturn for me to stop watching it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 20, 2012)

SpiralHorn said:


> Of course, I grew up on them.
> 
> It's a good show, definitely more down-tempo than the originals but that's one of it's perks imo. It's more like a sitcom than a cartoon I guess? There are little things here and there that I love... like Porky being an accountant, Daffy is a total shit head, and Lola's batshit-insane. I dunno, I guess it's one of those that you either love or you don't.



For the record Daffy has always been a jerk. But I love it how even Bugs Bunny has flaws. NO EXCEPTIONS! And some of the songs are pretty good. I do enjoy the Wile E. Coyote and RoadRunner bits of the first season!



> I did have newer cartoons in mind, but older ones are fine too.



Okey-doke.



> Oooohh... if you can find me a really, really good example of what that show offers, I'll look into it. I utterly _despise _the original Scooby-Doo and I would never go near anything related to it on my own.



*: (*

Well, at least respect them for their historical significance in animation. 
And from the sounds of it, _Mystery Incorporated_ is the only way to go for ya, since its vibe is different.

Let's begin!

Awesome scenes!!





Cameos!!










Amazing villains!!












Mystery within a mystery (Inception!!)





The sense of failure...




... and learning from them and move on. That's part of another reason: character growth.

Conflicts!!




(Source)

Priceless lines!




(He really did say that!!)

All those reasons and more.

Here's the season 1 episode guide. Man, I missed a lot of episodes!
http://trakt.tv/show/scoobydoo-mystery-incorporated/season/1

And here's the official Tumblr account:
http://scoobydoomysteryincorporated.tumblr.com/

Man, it took _way_ too long to make this.



Fernin said:


> As for me, never liked any cartoons as a kid aside from Batman, Scooby  Doo (every series except any featuring scrappy), and spiderman.



*WHY DO PEOPLE HATE SCRAPPY?!!?!!*


----------



## partysmores (Oct 20, 2012)

Gravity Falls, Korra, Adventure Time, Gumball, and Regular Show.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 21, 2012)

Winnie the Pooh (*runs)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 22, 2012)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkJpzmv1PfY

You wanted a Western cartoon, well here it is.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 22, 2012)

Adventure Time
Tron:  Uprising
The Avengers
Spectacular and Amazing Spiderman.  90's Spiderrman
Justice League Unlimited
Young Justice
Dreamwork's Dragons
Transformers Prime
Gargoyles
X-men
Filmore


----------



## Fernin (Oct 22, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> Gargoyles
> X-men



Thank you reminding me of those, they were pretty good. Beast Wars was also pretty sweet when I was a kid.


----------



## veeno (Oct 22, 2012)

The original Transformers.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yo! SpiralHorn!

Maybe I can interest you in this other mold-breaking Scooby-Doo series:


*A Pup Named Scooby-Doo*:





The first thing that you'll notice is, what they call it, the _Tex Avery-style_ animation, which goes above and beyond anything that previous Scooby series do. So yeah, it's _really_ cartoony. 
Freddy is crazy here (and he has a flat-top haircut!)! 
For something that's supposed to take us back to Mystery Inc.'s youthful days (very early-'60s, with Rock'n'Roll, finned-cars, etc.), there's plenty of then-contemporary references (late-'80s; Keytars, PC's, skateboards, etc.), but we're all used to it, since it hasn't stopped. Just take a look at _Scooby-Doo! Mystery Inc_ (BTW, did you get around to checking it out?). 

[video=youtube;WJz4Mds-yQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJz4Mds-yQI[/video]

Whether you like the episodes or not is up to you.


And here's a link to a directory of vintage and not-so-vintage cartoons, alphabetized for your convenience:

http://www.cartoonscrapbook.com/titles_index.htm

Happy hunting!!


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 3, 2012)

Early and mid-2000's Cartoon Network shows, man. They were the epic stuff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

partysmores said:


> Gravity Falls, Korra, Adventure Time, Gumball, and Regular Show.



Hello, Tumblr.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 3, 2012)

my answer in a nutshell

http://hbreboot.com/

also, samurai jack was awesome.


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 14, 2012)

I... I love this thread. Pup Named Scooby Doo gives so many happy memories. My favorite episode was the one where (*... spoiler... I... guess... though really, now, it's 20 years old*) Red Herring was the bad guy.

How about Rocko's Modern Life? I still don't know how they got so much past the radar.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a lover of:

*Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack* - Still love it, almost more than Adventure Time. 
*Gargoyles* - Goes without saying. Not only is it a great series for furries, but it's one of the best animates series I've ever seen.
*The new TMNT series* - It's really great. Especially that music. 
*MLP: FIM - *I was never against being into My Little Pony and when I watched my first couple episodes I was impressed. The rest is history.*
Kung Fu Panda: Legends of Awesomeness* - Nick is spotty with new episodes, but overall the show is pretty entertaining. 
*Adventure Time* - Such a phenomenal show. I've watched it grow from a little short online to a behemoth of a story.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 20, 2012)

Might as well mention _Cartoon Network's_ *MAD*:






Just like the magazine (yes, it exist, but on a quarterly basis... I think), they rip on EVERYTHING. From the flavor-of-the-moment crap like the last Conan the Barbarian movie, to stuff that you'd never see coming like VH1's _I Love the 80's_!
They also have stuff like _Spy vs Spy_ and other animated bits made in the art style of iconic _MAD_ magazine artists!


----------



## Ramses (Nov 20, 2012)

- Scooby Doo. (From the original show, Scooby-Doo, Where Are You, up to Scooby-Doo! Mystery Inc.)
- Young Justice.
- Adventure Time! Note: I am incapable of writing that without an exclamation mark.
- Regular Show.
- Venture Brothers.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was very skeptical of the following show, but once I caught an episode, I was hooked!

_*Total Drama Island:*_






The comedy, the wild antics, the sarcasm and the surprises are just some of the attributes I can mention off the top of my head! Not to mention the TV-PG+ stuff the show pulls off!!
For a show that is totally cartoony, I felt it was more realistic than anything MTV/Vh1 was/is giving at the time!

The follow-ups:
_*
Total Drama Action:*_





If you see the ending of season 1, you'd know why the original cast returns and why it's slightly smaller (and why one of the chicks is bald). Still a fun watch, as the crew go through almost every movie genre (except 'guy-in-a-coma' movie genre... you'll get it when you watch that episode), with the requisite movie spoofs!!

*Total Drama World Tour:*





Original cast, missing some more (they get their special segments). The upside is that we get a couple of fresh faces! I swear the show got better with each passing episode...
The show takes a globe-trotting approach (let it be known that it messed up when portraying pandas as Japanese. At least that panda kicked butt!) while ripping the whole "musical" scene (_High School Musical, Glee_, etc.) that was disturbingly popular at the time with original songs or else suffer elimination!
It also showed conflict that wasn't resolved as the season ended.

After a _full year_ _of waiting _since the teaser/commercial mentioned that the show was gonna take place on the island again...
*
Total Drama Revenge of the Island:*





I couldn't watch this series due to the time frame (I was studying at night), with the idea of catching the re-runs. I did, but nowhere near all of them. Oh well.

New cast, but with the old one working behind the scenes. THe island will now throw even more surprises after being a rented toxic dump during the previous seasons! As a sign of the times, we have a _Jersey Shore_-inspired character. A much as I don't like that, one has to keep in mind that this is a reality-TV show spoof.

No matter the season, there will be a character that you'd want him/her to win.

Not bad for a Canadian-made series...


----------

